# Captain needed



## Panama Dave (Jan 18, 2011)

The company I work for is in need of Captains. Must have Masters license 25 ton or higher. PM me your phone number and I will let you know where to apply.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

It seems that you are not able to receive PMs yet. You might want to give an email or phone number for people to contact you....


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I turned his PM's on for him. He can get them now.


----------

